# Getting aero on a budget



## suzeworld (25 May 2018)

hi
My missis and I are Starting to TT without making any major investment in new bikes (who’s she kidding? No seriously, we are in austerity measures!)
I am just racing against myself but missis has ability to take women’s record on our course. 
I was wondering if economical efforts to streamline her kit might help. She knows someone who can give her a better helmet and I was seeking opinion on two other things: 

Overshoes? 
Clip on bars? 

Any comments? 

Ta.


----------



## Mugshot (25 May 2018)

suzeworld said:


> hi
> My missis and I are Starting to TT without making any major investment in new bikes (who’s she kidding? No seriously, we are in austerity measures!)
> I am just racing against myself but missis has ability to take women’s record on our course.
> I was wondering if economical efforts to streamline her kit might help. She knows someone who can give her a better helmet and I was seeking opinion on two other things:
> ...


Toblerone wrappers in your socks


----------



## pawl (25 May 2018)

Mugshot said:


> Toblerone wrappers in your socks




Backo Foil is far better


----------



## Mugshot (25 May 2018)

pawl said:


> Backo Foil is far better


I'm concentrating on the budget bit, (plus the added bonus of having to scoff some Toblerone).


----------



## Joffey (25 May 2018)

Make sure all kit is super tight and make sure you are getting aero on the bike. The body is the most un-aero part of a bike.


----------



## smutchin (25 May 2018)

Clip-on bars definitely. I stuck some on my road bike for TTing last year and they do make a noticeable difference.

I got the Token clip-on bars for a bit under £40, which is as much as I wanted to spend.

Only problem is now I have a taste for TT, I'm hankering after a proper bike for it...


----------



## Sharky (25 May 2018)

I wouldn't rush to buy aero stuff to gain a few seconds. In your first season, you will make enormous gains, just by becoming familiar with the course and learning how to maximise your efforts. When you reach the point when your times seem to peak and against other riders the time differences are consistent would be the time to start looking at aero improvements.


----------



## DCLane (25 May 2018)

Have a read here: https://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/article/technique-aerodynamics-on-a-budget-29471/







Basically aero bars and a skin suit are the cheapest and easiest starting points. Then go from there ...


----------



## suzeworld (26 May 2018)

Thanks guys. 
I will read that article (and sew up her baggy maillot sleeves for a tighter fit!)


----------



## steveindenmark (26 May 2018)

Do not buy cheap aero bars from China off ebay. They have a tendancy to break


----------



## HLaB (26 May 2018)

If you're going to have a dedicated TT bike (or can adapt to it) a forward facing seat post is a good investment.

https://winstanleysbikes.co.uk/prof...VzpztCh3VOQTIEAQYAiABEgLQfvD_BwE#black-27-2mm

A few years back I converted a road bike put that seat post on, changed the bars for TT ones and fitted a disc cover and I was quite happy with the bang for buck


----------



## Tin Pot (26 May 2018)

Personally I would not adapt the roadie - I went down that road and wasted a lot of time and money.

For cheap gains, don’t change the bike, change the rider. Unless you live somewhere flat as a pancake, power to weight ratio is still king.

Do the season as you are, see how low you can go, then if you love it buy a cheap TT bike at the end of this season. 10TT is about speed over 20-30mins. You don’t need expensive components cos your not on the road long.

Or, reject my opinion - you can buy my clip ons off me


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 May 2018)

Train


----------



## cyberknight (26 May 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Train


Only if it follows the TT route


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 May 2018)

Fat Birds sell some entry level clip on aero bars by Profile Design. £40 ish.


----------



## cyberknight (26 May 2018)

If you cant afford TT bars atm riding on the tops is pretty aero if you can do it safely


----------



## suzeworld (27 May 2018)

I am not, personally, chasing any targets other than my own stamina. Losing two stone would certainly improve it all. 

My missis, though, is very fit and can sustain quite a low position on her bike. It would be good if she beat the female course record - she already got quite close and she only rode the course twice! 

I will share your suggestions with her.

Many thanks to all who have suggested things.
And the laughs, too.


----------



## suzeworld (27 May 2018)

B doing TT



__ suzeworld
__ 27 May 2018
__ 2





This is her last week. She can get her back down
Someone advised she should round her shoulders more by using the hoods rather than the drops.


----------



## cyberknight (27 May 2018)

suzeworld said:


> B doing TT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its been shown the riding on the hoods with your arms bent is more aero than on the drops 
http://road.cc/content/news/133598-want-ride-faster-hunker-down-hoods


----------



## suzeworld (27 May 2018)

Yes, we are both learning to ride on the hoods with arms more tucked in. I notice some of the experts in our club seem able to hold their heads in a very strange position into their shouders. Think that might take a while to perfect.


----------



## suzeworld (27 May 2018)

pawl said:


> Backo Foil is far better


I don't have any spare, it's all wrapped round me head to keep the aliens out.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 May 2018)

suzeworld said:


> Yes, we are both learning to ride on the hoods with arms more tucked in. I notice some of the experts in our club seem able to hold their heads in a very strange position into their shouders. Think that might take a while to perfect.



I just find it easier on the drops. I have tried the aero/hoods/horizontal forearm position and I just can’t hold it for long. Practice I guess. I am learning to get along in my cheap clip ons at the moment.


----------



## Tin Pot (27 May 2018)

suzeworld said:


> B doing TT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That hip angle would kill me, and I can’t imagine she’s getting her best power output like that so it looks like she has some fairly easy wins to work on.

Is it okay to spend money on bike fit as it’s not a bike itself?


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2018)

Sister Sheila said:


> I think getting narrow is almost as important too. Elbows in etc.



I think that’s the main benefit of clip-on aero bars. Reduces your frontal area quite significantly.


----------



## Tin Pot (27 May 2018)

Here’s a quick searched image to illustrate - see the gap on the far leg between knee and chest?






Now that’s on a TT bike.

For the best you can get on a roadie, maybe something like this:





A little more upright, but room to apply power and avoid injury.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 May 2018)

suzeworld said:


> B doing TT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That bike.


----------



## suzeworld (27 May 2018)

@ Tinpot, I'm not really understanding what you are saying. Do you mean her knees come too close to her chest? How would you alter the bike to affect that?

She doesn't have a power meter!


----------



## suzeworld (27 May 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> That bike.



Aye - she had that second hand over 20 years ago. When she went to Rourke to get a new one built he commented that he's never seen a 2nd hand bike that fitted a customer so well.
Last year she got knocked off a different bike, and decided to use the compo money to have this re-fettled. It is gorgeous!













Fresh off the fettle.



__ suzeworld
__ 27 May 2018



B's re-fitted Rourke Mk 1 Handsomely done by Twelve50 bikes.


----------



## suzeworld (27 May 2018)

DCLane said:


> Have a read here: https://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/article/technique-aerodynamics-on-a-budget-29471/
> 
> View attachment 410942
> 
> ...



I couldn't see that chart properly on my phone - but it is a great summary. Thank-you very much for posting that ... CLEARLY there is no reason at all to spend any money on a new bike! LOL


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2018)

suzeworld said:


> @ Tinpot, I'm not really understanding what you are saying. Do you mean her knees come too close to her chest? How would you alter the bike to affect that?



Yes, I think that is what TP is saying. It could be that her saddle is slightly too low but I don’t think it’s possible to make a meaningful and accurate assessment from your pic. Getting a proper bike fit could be a worthwhile investment though and might improve pedalling efficiency.


----------



## suzeworld (27 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> Yes, I think that is what TP is saying. It could be that her saddle is slightly too low but I don’t think it’s possible to make a meaningful and accurate assessment from your pic. Getting a proper bike fit could be a worthwhile investment though and might improve pedalling efficiency.



Thanks. Though the guy who made this frame reckons it is an excellent fit for her, so it could only be about the saddle / bars.


----------



## Tin Pot (27 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> Yes, I think that is what TP is saying. It could be that her saddle is slightly too low but I don’t think it’s possible to make a meaningful and accurate assessment from your pic. Getting a proper bike fit could be a worthwhile investment though and might improve pedalling efficiency.



Yes, but as you hint - you can’t make one adjustment.

Opening up the hip angle is a combined result of all measurements. Changing one thing can ruin three others. Hence I advise a pro bike fit by a TT specialist. 

You still haven’t talked about the routes you’ll be racing. Our local 10TT courses are all hilly but for two, so I would not care at all about aero for the season. Get an ok helmet and focus on training.


----------



## suzeworld (27 May 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Yes, but as you hint - you can’t make one adjustment.
> 
> Opening up the hip angle is a combined result of all measurements. Changing one thing can ruin three others. Hence I advise a pro bike fit by a TT specialist.
> 
> You still haven’t talked about the routes you’ll be racing. Our local 10TT courses are all hilly but for two, so I would not care at all about aero for the season. Get an ok helmet and focus on training.



I see = thanks

This is the course we are doing, it is classed as FLAT --- but it aint pancake flat, and there is a nice drop at the end of it!

https://www.frodshamwheelers.co.uk/hatton10/

Here's the report of my first go including my photo and time! LOL 
https://www.frodshamwheelers.co.uk/hatton-10-tt-2018-round-3-10-mile-time-trial/2018/05/


----------



## Tin Pot (27 May 2018)

suzeworld said:


> I see = thanks
> 
> This is the course we are doing, it is classed as FLAT --- but it aint pancake flat, and there is a nice drop at the end of it!
> 
> ...



Yeah aero will help on that, but you need to look at your season - talk to whoever runs your club tts they’ll tell you what the courses are like over the year, it won’t be the same one repeatedly. They’ll hook you up with anyone selling off their old kit cheap too


----------



## suzeworld (27 May 2018)

They do this every week in the Summer through to August. 
I will then go to France, hopefully with stamina improved to enjoy some hills around Mt Ventoux, which is my personal goal - to improve my endurance.


----------



## viniga (28 May 2018)

I started doing TTs last year on my roadbike. All 10s. Since I enjoyed it I got a pair of clip on bars and some overshoes. Clip on bars made a noticeable difference over 10 miles, overshoes are cheap and it rains a lot  

As others have said the cheapest investment is training as over a 10 it is really about power. 

I have since bought a cheap Planet X helmet with a visor as there was a deal on, still not invested in a skinsuit but that is next.


----------



## Cuchilo (30 May 2018)

I have the carnac and it seems just as fast as my other aero helmets . https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/HECAKROTT/carnac-kronus-time-trial-helmet


----------



## suzeworld (17 Jun 2018)

Well my missis borrowed some bars and knocked 90 seconds off her time. 
I am going to try with them. 

The best things about doing this weekly challenge: 
1. It’s really social b4 and after. Great atmosphere with the regulars. 

2. The guy who holds the trophy (and always gets the best time on the course) finds the time and kindness to say something encouraging to me as he whizzes past. He ain’t a mate, we’ve never talked to each other so he doesn’t have any personal connection apart from sharing an effort. I really love this kindness.


----------



## suzeworld (5 Sep 2018)

Update.
We got back from France after the last of the local trials had been raced. 


Jumped onto the open @ Rainford and managed to get just under 30 minutes, which was my goal to do before my 60th birthday. Which is this week.
Great way to celebrate. Really happy.

Now we plan to do the same course as a 2-up. Maybe need a new thread for that.


----------



## Sharky (9 Sep 2018)

suzeworld said:


> Update.
> We got back from France after the last of the local trials had been raced.
> 
> 
> ...


Great course is that at Rainford. Used to be my local 10 course and where I did my PB 10, although the start was in Blind Foot Lane in those days.
Unfortunately now live in Kent, but I do try and ride an event there every now and then. One year, I travelled up (240miles) in the morning for a Sat afternoon event, only to find that they had been cutting the central reservation and the cones had not been removed. The event was cancelled!


----------



## suzeworld (9 Sep 2018)

Sharky said:


> Great course is that at Rainford. Used to be my local 10 course and where I did my PB 10, although the start was in Blind Foot Lane in those days.
> Unfortunately now live in Kent, but I do try and ride an event there every now and then. One year, I travelled up (240miles) in the morning for a Sat afternoon event, only to find that they had been cutting the central reservation and the cones had not been removed. The event was cancelled!


Oh hiya - shame about living in Kent. Small world even so - cos we have quite a lot of family round there. Mum in law lives in Faversham.

Crikey .. What a drag to get here and find it cancelled.

They nearly sabotaged us, this year, with advance signs warning about poss road works over the date we were due to ride. It's a farce when they know you have something planned - and no doubt insist on being told, but take no notice of the event. They told our organisiser this year their work would be "weather dependent". We did the ride, so I guess they held off to Sunday as it was not raining either day .. but the same thing could have easily happened again. 

We are going to ride it again next week, as a 2up. Something new.

Have you done much of that?


----------



## Sharky (9 Sep 2018)

suzeworld said:


> Oh hiya - shame about living in Kent. Small world even so - cos we have quite a lot of family round there. Mum in law lives in Faversham.
> 
> Crikey .. What a drag to get here and find it cancelled.
> 
> ...


It wasn't entirely wasted. I am a Prescot lad and at the time my elderly Uncle was living there so was always an excuse to visit the area. Alas he passed away in Jan this year (95 yrs). But still have cousins and friends in the area so will make an effort next year.

Have ridden a few 2 ups. They are hard and easy to go too fast too soon and then you are hanging onto your partner.

Faversham is a great place. My son lives just outside at Tenysham. Probably the wrong spelling and even harder to pronounce.

Good luck with the 2-up
Keith


----------



## suzeworld (9 Sep 2018)

That journey can take soooo long now.

Be cool to meet you if you do it next year. 
Lots of ppl said it was very well organised this year (by Frodsham Wheelers). I have nothing to compare it to, being such a newbie. I liked it though and started to meet local figures in the region. 

I like Faversham too. We are not there very often, passed through on our way out and back from France. 

I am relaxed about the 2up, will post our time in here. It’s all just for the experience really. I was pleased to find my 29.54 time was very close to the “standard” for my age, considering I only did a few rides so far I feel happy with it 

Cheers, Suze


----------



## suzeworld (9 Sep 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Yes, but as you hint - you can’t make one adjustment.
> 
> Opening up the hip angle is a combined result of all measurements. Changing one thing can ruin three others. Hence I advise a pro bike fit by a TT specialist.



Erm, how do we set about finding a specialist someone to do this fit?


----------



## huwsparky (13 Sep 2018)

suzeworld said:


> Erm, how do we set about finding a specialist someone to do this fit?


Where do you live? How far will you travel?


----------



## suzeworld (14 Sep 2018)

We live near Chester. So close to lots of major cities in the Midlands and Northwest 
I don’t know how far we’re willing to travel. I just wondered how you even start looking for this level of expertise.


----------



## suzeworld (16 Sep 2018)

Well! 
We actually won a prize! 
Granted it’s because we were the ONLY female pair in this 2up @ Rainford this weekend, but hey! 

My missis reckons it will probably the highlight of our competitive cycling career, but what a hoot to see yr name on the winning side, right next to Keith Boardman! He was so chatty and funny too, before and after. I think I’ve got the bug for these events. 













Two-up



__ suzeworld
__ 16 Sep 2018


















Brown envelope



__ suzeworld
__ 16 Sep 2018


















Prize Winner!



__ suzeworld
__ 16 Sep 2018


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Nov 2018)

Well done! So what was your time then?


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Nov 2018)

suzeworld said:


> We live near Chester. So close to lots of major cities in the Midlands and Northwest
> I don’t know how far we’re willing to travel. I just wondered how you even start looking for this level of expertise.


Find your own position and keep having fun . Bike fits are for people that like telling people they have had a bike fit  
Going faster is testing your kit and finding out what is faster . Same hill , no speed and free wheel down it . Boring but it works ...... ish .


----------



## si_c (8 Nov 2018)

Cuchilo said:


> Find your own position and keep having fun . Bike fits are for people that like telling people they have had a bike fit
> Going faster is testing your kit and finding out what is faster . Same hill , no speed and free wheel down it . Boring but it works ...... ish .



Pretty much what I do, keep tweaking, do a long ride, see how it feels, if it feels better keep it, if not change back. Make lots of small changes rather than big ones.


----------



## suzeworld (14 Jan 2019)

Award



__ suzeworld
__ 14 Jan 2019



Club award for most-improved rider. Constructed entirely from antique bike bits. Quite something!





Hiya:
Updates for anyone who’s shared this journey.

At our club awards evening last night I was awarded “most improved rider” and my missis got the trophy for best female TT time in the club. She also got a silver medal for a “women’s standard time”.

Missis is now working towards doing a 24 hour thing. My role in that will be entirely as support.


----------

